# Things you really don't want to see on your game camera..



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Thought I'd try to see if we could get a thread started. Checked the camera sunday, hate to see these under your feeder


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

They're just running off the hogs that are wrecking your feeder


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Boom! Boom!

They will run the deer off too!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

9121SS said:


> Boom! Boom!
> 
> They will run the deer off too!


*X2 !!...*


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

*Things you really don't want to see on your game camera*

You asked...

You have been warned, so *click on this at your own peril*...

Do NOT Click on 
This!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL! Your right! DON"T CLICK ON THAT!!!


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

Things I don't wanna see.... Fat girls.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

buckbuddy said:


> *X2 !!...*


I see rent in someones future. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

They won't be under your feeder for long, maybe peeing on it, but not under it. rs


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> You asked...
> 
> You have been warned, so *click on this at your own peril*...
> 
> ...


Wow. I need one of those future seeing game cameras. Just set your agenda book to sit in your stand that day with a paintball gun with frozen paint balls and I bet you won't see that moon again. And if you do it won't look the same.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Flat's Hunter said:


> .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the hell is THAT??? Looks like a miniature Monk!


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Screw that.... that lil chica would scare the chit outta me...


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

nate56 said:


> Screw that.... that lil chica would scare the chit outta me...


 No **** cause every once in awhile i'll check pics in the middle of night at the camera it gets scary enough in the bottom after dark much less adding a demon in there.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Last two pictures on a SD card pulled out of a destroyed camera.:headknock


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

trodery said:


> What the hell is THAT??? Looks like a miniature Monk!


Let him walk until next season.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

From the tfg newsletter
Here is one from an alabama gam cam. The people were watching te field at the time and saw nothing. They sAid it got windy and the deer spooked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is another one from the TGF newsletter

Game cam in louisiana. Last I heard no one knows the origin of the photo if real or why it was faked









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

This is the Same little girl at Larry Mexican restaurant in Richmond 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

mudcatz71 said:


> No **** cause every once in awhile i'll check pics in the middle of night at the camera it gets scary enough in the bottom after dark much less adding a demon in there.


I hope you don't look at the Louisiana one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

wampuscat said:


> Last two pictures on a SD card pulled out of a destroyed camera.:headknock


You should call the Bigfoot tv shows. I think you have further evidence of the big Harry guy. I bet they would like your pics. Where was it? Near any Bigfoot hotspots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Flats hunter, now I'm gonna be carrying a Cross, along with a small arsenal before stepping in the woods come December. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Im going to act like I didn't just see that demon and ghost, still probably wont sit in my stand till dark anymore tho


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

Is that a kid?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Photoshoppery. hehe


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

*This kinda sucked*

:hairout:


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)




----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

NOFNSUZIES said:


> :hairout:


ouchie


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

South Texas Cirque de Sloleil tryouts... that's TooTall on the high bag! :slimer:


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Proof, those Yeti coolers sure are TOUGH!!!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> South Texas Cirque de Sloleil tryouts... that's TooTall on the high bag! :slimer:


I saw a guy on our lease do the same thing.... but he used a ladder.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I have a few...

Never found out who the first one was???????????


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

AvianQuest said:


> You asked...
> 
> You have been warned, so *click on this at your own peril*...
> 
> ...


You owe me a new keyboard! I just spit coffee all over...


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Captn C, lots of activity at your place. That's not good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

1. When you're actually in the stand they can really mess you up.
2. They brought the WHOLE family!


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I checked my camera last night and had 441 pictures. 3 deer, 4 cows, and the rest were pigs. I have them patterned pretty good now.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I aint mentioning no names but he rides around doing this all the time....

PS - I hate NY!


----------



## txcastn'blast (Sep 19, 2005)

Dang chupas . . .


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Or these..


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

PenMakerWillie said:


> Or these..


Is that deer behind tha dude in the last pic????? Do yall hand feed them or what?


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> Is that deer behind tha dude in the last pic????? Do yall hand feed them or what?


Haha... Yes it is. When it's this dry they come running when they hear the feed sack.


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

wampuscat said:


> Last two pictures on a SD card pulled out of a destroyed camera.:headknock


 Sasquatch didn't want you to see him playing with his rubber duckies. (last pic)


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

Checked the camera Friday and saw some dried up white stuff all over the front of it. Wasnt sure what it was. Cleaned it off and checked the card. This sequence of pics explains the white substance.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Didn't want to see this...*

From a couple years ago, here was our dozer pig. He took out 3 feeders in about 6 months time.

As we looked thru the cam pics, we saw this:










Then this:










He eventually knocked it completely over. He disappeared after a few months, so someone eventually gave him lead poisoning.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

nasakid said:


> From a couple years ago, here was our dozer pig. He took out 3 feeders in about 6 months time.
> 
> As we looked thru the cam pics, we saw this:
> 
> ...


Now thats a big pig but that is amazing that he actually bent the leg like that without flipping the feeder.
Checked the cameras again today and this pig is really getting on my nerves, not the one that knocked over my feeder but he's a regular. He took it out of the box and drug it all around the feeder and after the second pic he disappears and some how the block ended up to the far right of the pin, completely opposite side and about 30ft from where he last had it


----------

